# Full 2009-10 Rockets Schedule



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Houston kicks off the season in Portland on October 27th against the team they (and some of their castoffs and walking wounded) just knocked off in the playoffs. They stay on the road to face the Warriors, then come home for the Blazers again followed by in Utah and at home against the Lakers.
> 
> 23 of the Rockets first 38 games are on the road -- that will start to balance out in late January when the Rockets have a 6-game homestand. Houston also plays on back-to-back nights on 22 occasions, including a stretch just before Christmas where they will play 6 games in 9 nights.


DATE OPPONENT
*October*
10/27	@Portland
10/28	@Golden State
10/31	Portland

*November*
11/2	@Utah
11/4	L.A. Lakers
11/6	Oklahoma City
11/10	@Dallas
11/11	Memphis
11/13	@Sacramento
11/15	@L.A. Lakers
11/17	Phoenix
11/18	@Minnesota
11/20	@Atlanta
11/21	Sacramento
11/25	Dallas
11/27	San Antonio
11/29	@Oklahoma City

*December*
12/2	@L.A. Clippers
12/3	@Golden State
12/5	@Portland
12/9	Cleveland
12/11	@Philadelphia
12/13	@Toronto
12/15	Detroit
12/16	@Denver
12/18	@Dallas
12/19	Oklahoma City
12/22	L.A. Clippers
12/23	@Orlando
12/26	@New Jersey
12/27	@Cleveland
12/29	New Orleans
12/31	Dallas

*January*
1/2	@New Orleans
1/5	@L.A. Lakers
1/6	@Phoenix
1/9	New York
1/12	@Charlotte
1/13	Minnesota
1/15	Miami
1/18	Milwaukee
1/22	@San Antonio
1/23	Chicago
1/25	Atlanta
1/27	Denver
1/29	Portland
1/31	Phoenix

*February*
2/2	Golden State
2/5	@Memphis
2/6	Philadelphia
2/9	@Miami
2/16	Utah
2/17	@Milwaukee
2/20	Indiana
2/21	@New Orleans
2/24	Orlando
2/26	San Antonio
2/27	@Utah

*March*
3/1	Toronto
3/3	Sacramento
3/6	@Minnesota
3/7	@Detroit
3/9	@Washington
3/13	New Jersey
3/15	Denver
3/17	Memphis
3/19	Boston
3/21	@New York
3/22	@Chicago
3/24	@Oklahoma City
3/25	L.A. Clippers
3/27	L.A. Lakers
3/30	Washington
3/31	@San Antonio

*April*
4/2	@Boston
4/4	@Indiana
4/6	@Memphis
4/7	Utah
4/9	Charlotte
4/11	@Phoenix
4/12	@Sacramento
4/14	New Orleans

http://www.clutchfans.net/news/1541/full_2009-10_rockets_schedule_leaked/


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Full 2009-10 Rockets Schedule Leaked*

We always have a tough schedule early on.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Full 2009-10 Rockets Schedule Leaked*

D'oh!



> The NBA has fined three teams an undisclosed amount for leaking details of their schedules before the league released them.
> 
> The Cleveland Cavaliers, Houston Rockets and Minnesota Timberwolves were penalized, an official with knowledge of the decisions told The Associated Press on Monday.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Full 2009-10 Rockets Schedule Leaked*

David Stern need more money,:drool2: so he fine teams.:makeadeal


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Full 2009-10 Rockets Schedule Leaked*

Cornholio's fault for leaking it.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Full 2009-10 Rockets Schedule Leaked*



mtlk said:


> David Stern need more money,:drool2: so he fine teams.:makeadeal


I think all the fines go to charity.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Full 2009-10 Rockets Schedule Leaked*

Now it's official.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Full 2009-10 Rockets Schedule Leaked*

Houston doesnt have one national TV game? wow, talk about a change from last year.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Full 2009-10 Rockets Schedule Leaked*

no national tv games sucks.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Full 2009-10 Rockets Schedule Leaked*

If I don't get a better/faster computer, I probably won't see a single game this season. Ugh!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Full 2009-10 Rockets Schedule Leaked*

I heard the Rockets are getting no National TV time this year. 

Come on, network television, not after T-Mac made that gigantic statement about he is going to play as big as his league topping contract?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Full 2009-10 Rockets Schedule Leaked*

They do have a few NBAtv games if thats any consolation.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Full 2009-10 Rockets Schedule Leaked*



Cris said:


> They do have a few NBAtv games if thats any consolation.


it's not.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Full 2009-10 Rockets Schedule Leaked*

I tried.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Full 2009-10 Rockets Schedule Leaked*

Can't believe they don't have one nationally televised game. Not cool.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Full 2009-10 Rockets Schedule Leaked*

You'd think at least the Artest/Ariza reunion would have been televised?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Full 2009-10 Rockets Schedule Leaked*



> It's when you look closer, and start counting, that the Rockets' schedule takes shape, and looks particularly foreboding.
> 
> There are a whopping 22 back-to-backs; 15 end on the road.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2009/08/no_national_television_but_mor.html


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> •I have heard teams hate aspects of being on national TV ... changing start times on ticketholders, messing with the local broadcast and various other demands take their toll. On the other hand, it's prestigious, to be sure. Houston GM Daryl Morey's reaction, by e-mail, to word that his Rockets will be on ESPN, ABC and TNT a combined zero times in 2009-2010: *"It is good. Jeff Van Gundy will not be able to give away secrets on how to beat us next year."*


That is agreat sense of humor from Daryl Morey or maybe he heat JVG.:jump:
That maybe change if Yao or T-mac come to life.


http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop/0-43-13/Wednesday-Mini-Bullets.html


----------

